# ##Help## deer hunting Unit 3E2 and 3F1##



## prats4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi we just moved to bismarck in May from West Fargo. My 12 year old son and I were curious of any good areas for white tail in 3E2 and 3F1? I am having a difficult time trying to locate a couple areas to pick up three does any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks JP


----------

